# The Christmas thread



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 24, 2008)

it had to be made

So, what is happening to you at christmas? What are you hoping to get? etc. etc.

I'm hoping to get a bunch of stuff, mainly 2 of the Phoenix Wright games, The Fullmetal Alchemist box set, and some new art equipment.

Usually, I visit my dad's side of the family on christmas day, and visit my mum's side on boxing day. This yeah, however, my Gran has come to us to stay the night.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

For christmas I hope for a few wii games, maybe a DVD or two and Dr Who series 4 boxset. 

My grandparents are coming too us this year and boxing day i'm going around my other grandparents house.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 24, 2008)

I want money so I can buy my own stuff because I want things that are considered embarassing to most people ):
In non-weird gifts I'd like The Vicar of Dibley or A Bit of Fry and Laurie or Jeeves and Wooster. Or a subscription to attitude. Only one of these though, they're all pretty expensive and most of my family's not really loaded.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm hoping to get Chrono Trigger DS, maybe a few other DS games, and fantasy novels.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 24, 2008)

The only thing I've actually asked for is a graphics tablet, and I'm almost certainly getting one. Other than that, I have no idea D:


----------



## spaekle (Dec 24, 2008)

My parents got me Final Fantasy IV for the DS. Going over to my grandparents' in about an hour to open more gifts. :p


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't really put much on my list, so I'll probably just get Okami for the Wii and a bunch of useless stuff I don't need. And hopefully some money from various relatives. :D


----------



## Darksong (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm going to my father's house for Christmas, but there are a lot of presents from family that I have, and since I'm at my mother's house this morning, I opened them.

I got a bunch of Naruto books (I especially liked reading volume 33 of the manga), and a few articles of clothing, including platform boots.

Also Pokémon Ranger: Shadows of Almia. :D I'm playing right now.

Don't forget Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 24, 2008)

whaaaaaaaat how come you guys are opening your presents it's still the 24th here c'mon give us brits a chance

also on a topical note I have absolutely no bloody idea about what my presents are. Not even after feeling one of them.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 24, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> whaaaaaaaat how come you guys are opening your presents it's still the 24th here c'mon give us brits a chance


yeah, what he said.


----------



## Astro (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm going round my grandparents house. I hope I get a bit of money and a game and maybe, a few surprises...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 24, 2008)

BOOOOOKS!

Literature.

For Christmas, we're eating food.


----------



## Valor (Dec 24, 2008)

I want nothing. This holiday is just a drag on me right now.

Wait, I wished for sleep earlier. Let's go with that. Sleeping through this damn holiday has been my plan all year.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 24, 2008)

I asked for Wii stuff. And some other various things.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

Chrismas means I don't see much of my friends. But I am having a sledding party on the 30th though. Well, I want a snowboard for chistmas. I haven't gone snowboarding for a long time.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 25, 2008)

All I really asked for was, like ZC, a tablet, which they said I'd definitely get.

Not sure what else though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 25, 2008)

A red laptop, with a webcam. That's what I'm getting for Christmas~

I already went to relative's place on Christmas Eve, so I can pretty much just chill out at home and relax on actual Christmas. We have the big feast and stuff on Christmas Eve. Not sure why.


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

A $1,700 trip to the Florida Keys during spring break to visit SeaCamp, a Science camp where we swim with dolphins and collect water samples an look at them under microscopes and other exiting things.

I asked my father for an Xbox360, but he's a cheap jackass, so I think he'll probably just get e some crappy $30 something, while my mom spends a few thousand while we are already in the pits.  Way to dig deep, Dan!


----------



## Zeph (Dec 25, 2008)

Wooo! Christmas~

I did end up getting that tablet. Using it now, and it is really awesome.


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

Lucky you, ZC!


----------



## Frosty~ (Dec 25, 2008)

I got £80 from my parents, to go toward the 360 I want and £60 from relatives so I has £140 just from Christmas :3

Got a few other smaller presents like chocolatwes, a few books (Guinness World Record; Gaming Edition and a book called The Art of the Game worlds)

However, I have to wait till the 27th till I can go buy my 360 :(


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 25, 2008)

I and my brother got an XBOX360. DAMMIT, I WANTED A WII :(
... of course I'm happy I got a game console at all, after all, they spent a lot of money on that thing... but when I've been talking about a Wii the whole month of December, you'll think they would get the one I wanted. Plus, it's cheaper(correct me if I'm wrong). They didn't even get any interesting games (a racing game, a Spiderman game and 2 Harry Potter games? Bleh.) Oh well, seems my brother liked it.
Oh well, I'll just buy a Wii and some other games later. I got some money too...

... Other gifts... I got some books, some clothes, some money, a box of lip balm, jigsaw puzzles(4 of them! 2 with 500 pieces and 2 with 1000 pieces), aaand some more stuff I can't remember right now.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Dec 25, 2008)

I wanted to get the Pokemon Ranger games, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time & Explorers of Darkness, Pokemon Emerald, Pokemon seasons 2-6 on dvd, money and a ds lite.

I got $240! That means i can buy Pokemon Ranger Shadows of Almia! I just want Manaphy so bad! And maybe with the left over money i can get Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time or Explorers of Darkness!

I also got a skirt, 2 shirts, some lip gloss, chocolate, a hair straightner, more chocolate, a $40 gift card to a clothes store, a $50 gift card for my sister(basically she buys me anything up to $50) and a headache!(too much sugar!) but this stuff i didnt really want, it's only coz my wishlist didnt get all the way around before my presents were bought, but i'm still very happy!

Wow i talk too much... It must be my hyperactive mode.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a DS and a Laptop


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 25, 2008)

I got £200 \o/ I have no idea what I'm going to spend it on but it will be good.

Aaaand I got some smallish stuff. :33 New hairdryer & straighteners (THEY. HAVE. FLOWERS. ON. THEM. <3), a couple of books, lots and lots of clothes and random things like a metal dog ("LOL SARAH YOUR VERY OWN DOG AT LAST 8D") and those totally cute charm bracelet with a dog bowl and kennel charms and stuff. So cute. :D

Peopleeee are coming over here later (I think we're-a hostin' some of the Christmas celebrations) but I saw my ickle cousins earlier and they're adorably mental as usual. The older one got Mario Kart DS. I think he will be a Nintendo boy when he grows up.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 25, 2008)

Let's see..

A Nintendo Wii, fuck yeah.
Brawl, fuck yeah.
Some Lego things
A Yugioh TCG structure deck(I actually play that card game, and I like it)
A shirt
Some money

I'm just fine. :)


----------



## Elfin (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, my wishlist that my parents made me write got completely disregarded, except for the Spore PC game. And we need a new graphics card for it to work..
On the plus side, my brother got me a Yotsuba action figure, and since my birthday's tomorrow and I'll be getting more presents from aunt and uncles... Who knows? The Yotsuba action figure is awesome! And I got like 100$ worth of gift cards for video game stores.. :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 25, 2008)

I haven't opened presents yet, as family's still yet to get here.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gears of War 2 LE, IIDX15 DJ Troopers, a TV aerial and a watch.

Not a bad Christmas.


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 25, 2008)

cba to list so






spot the stuff?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 25, 2008)

^Have fun with Animal Crossing! And I love those plushies!

All in all, I got:

-a hair straightener 
-an mp3 player
-a pair of jeans
-a new usb card
-a bathrobe
-a haircut(and I love it!)
-some Sperry's(yay!)

I like this year's stuff better than last year's, even though the economy sucks right now.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

A sweater
Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector
Some perfume stuffs.
£20.

Yay.


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 25, 2008)

MY PARENTS GOT TICKETS TO AVENUE Q. 8D I still can't believe it~

Besides that... I got some digital video-related stuff, a cool hair thing, some CDs, a kitten calender, and other stuff.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 25, 2008)

Everything I got:

Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy III
My Japanese Coach
Animal Crossing: City Folk
The Dark Knight on DVD
More Lindor truffles than I can eat in a freaking year (I wanted them, but five packages? D:/:D/D:/:D)
$95 and a $30 Target gift card
a peacoat with an awesome scarf
some 'Botan Rice Candy' that, as far as I can tell, is the same stuff as those orange slices wrapped up in rice paper, but they're pretty good
a set of shower gels and whatnot that smells nice

I think I got everything I asked for and then some. Going to the mall with friends to spend the money soon.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 25, 2008)

CycloDS
6 months of WoW time cards
DS Screen Protector
Some shirts (notably, hl2 evolution and a portal one)
New headphones
Clear playing cards
Storm Front and some other books, bookplates
$50, currently being held hostage
25bux best buy gift card
Lip Balm, Chocolate, Snowman Peeps, some tiny cereals, and some cute but not very interesting things my younger cousins made


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 25, 2008)

Mostly the same dragon stuff/shirts/calendars/writing/drawing things/board game I usually get, nothing that exciting. But I did get seasons 3-6 of the X-Files, so that's awesome. :O Oh, and a Napster gift card that I've pretty much already blown and gotten annoyed with (wry you cannot understand that I am trying to download a song with the same name as the album, not the freaking album D:).

Will be visiting family for the traditional dinner later today. I honestly don't know most of these people as well as they seem to think I do and I would much rather stay at home and watch my new DVDs or the Mythbusters marathon, but at least there will be money there. That and the jewelry/cute girly clothes that these people cannot seem to understand that _I do not like._ Eh.

Ah, well, two hundred dollars or so worth of Mulder and Scully is good enough. *pats*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 25, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Plus, it's cheaper(correct me if I'm wrong).


The low memory one costs less, but the better one costs more.

Lessee, I got a calendar, a coin from the mint, De blob for the Wii, and gift cards from relatives. And a couple keychains (I collect them). AND MALLO CUPS AS A STOCKING STUFFER! I am positively elated.
Of course, I still ahve yet to go to my mom's.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

eh I wasnt really expecting to get much but guess what I get money well what I was just expecting to get was greetings and thats enough for me.


----------



## see ya (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, everybody! :D

Lessee...

An 8g MP3 player (woot!)
A bunch of random (and very pretty) clothes
Two awesome pairs of boots
Sonic Chronicles 
A silver monogrammed charm bracelet
Two pairs of earrings
$25
And a whole lot of candy


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

LAPTOP

Other than that, all I got was chocolate D=

EDIT: And the laptop, I don't get it today, we're gonna go get it no Boxing Day ;_;


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 25, 2008)

Lots of clothes
Ruby cross necklace
Chrono Trigger DS
Spyro the Dragon: Shadow Legacy
Spyro the Dragon: The Eternal Night
Garfield calander
New headphones
Chocolate orange
Garfield comics


and round 2 of presents just arrived


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 25, 2008)

I got:

Adobe Photoshop Elements (WHOOT!)
Brain Age
Sonic and the Secret Rings (...Ok, NOW I can believe that Sonic is suffering... x.x Auto running = crap)
Lucario and the Mystery of Mew (No, I haven't seen it yet)
Santa Coins
Roughly $80-$100
A digital camera (my last one broke... Stupid backpack >.>)
Clothes (Hoo...rah?)
And I am too lazy to go check the stuff I forgot


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Icalasari said:
			
		

> Santa Coins


wtf?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Icalasari said:
			
		

> Santa Coins


wtf?


----------



## Darksong (Dec 25, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> whaaaaaaaat how come you guys are opening your presents it's still the 24th here c'mon give us brits a chance



Because the presents from my family are at my mother's house, and I'm at my father's house for Christmas, and weeks after. Didn't I say that already? :/


----------



## Ribby (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone. <3

I got some random things like calendars and such. Lots of chocolate and sweets. And £300.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 25, 2008)

Round 2 of presents

Movie theater gift card (will use to see "The Tale of Despereaux")
Best Buy gift card
$100


----------



## Astro (Dec 25, 2008)

I was REALLY lucky this year.

DVD's
Wall-E
IronMan
Die Hard Quadrilogy (yes quadrilogy)
James Bond: Thunderball
James Bond: Goldfinger


Wii:
Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity
Super Mario Galaxy
Rayman Raving Rabbids TV Party
Family Ski
WiiFit

Books:

Pokemon Annual 2009. (Just so I can draw the new Sinnoh pokemon)
Torchwood Yearbook
Mock the Week 

and 2 bionicles 
(me is very happy!)


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone and stuff.

I got some DS stuff, some food, some clothes, and Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia.

I didn't really ask for anything other than Ranger, so woo I guess? ... But what I really want for Christmas is that my sister learns that the true meaning of the holiday isn't in getting gifts.

"I can't believe she lied to me! She said she would bring it here today! I want Animal Crossing NOW! Jerk..."
ffff



Astro said:


> Books:
> 
> Pokemon Annual 2009. (Just so I can draw the new Sinnoh pokemon)


Uh... What's that, exactly? I don't really know what books Pokemon has nowadays. The last one I bought was like the 2nd movie in book form or something. D:


----------



## Astro (Dec 25, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone and stuff.
> 
> I got some DS stuff, some food, some clothes, and Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia.



Have you played it yet? It is AWESOME!

The beginning at the schools a bit boring though.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 25, 2008)

Astro said:


> Have you played it yet? It is AWESOME!
> 
> The beginning at the schools a bit boring though.


YES I HAVE PLAYED IT it is quite fun

The school part really kind of confused me. I miss Keith. :(

And now an update: Animal Crossing. Funny.


----------



## Aenrhien (Dec 25, 2008)

I got an Xbox 360, some clothes, $20, candy, random other stuff and checkers.. because 18 years later I have no idea how to play checkers. :huh:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 25, 2008)

Earbuds, $70, a $25 Barnes & Noble Gift Card, a busload of books, and some Godiva Dark Chocolate Pearls. Oh, and Sims 2; Double Deluxe, which includes the Nightlife expansion pack and the Celebration stuff pack. My cats got a catnip mouse.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 25, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> YES I HAVE PLAYED IT it is quite fun
> 
> The school part really kind of confused me. I miss Keith. :(
> 
> And now an update: Animal Crossing. Funny.


Don't worry, you'll see him soon enough. Don't get your hopes up though.
Now you're out of that Nuthouse that was invaded by evil mastermind Bidoof you can actually do some decent stuff with the game.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a Shaymin Plush and Figurine! it is awesome! pics coming soon.Maybe.

Also:
Sins of Punishment
Mario Party 8
Harry Hill's Joke Book (HE IS MY HERO!)
A FUCKING AMAZING CAMCORDER!
Doctor Who series 4 boxset
Torchwood Series 2 boxset
The Birds, Hitchcock (why am I allowed to watch this?)
A new christmas plush to add to our christmas collection. (We get a christmas plush toy every year, tradition, I have 15 (Even though i'm only 12.)

And lastly because my sister and I love Bond films we got Die Another Day, The Man with the Golden Gun AND The spy who loved me, all on DVD!!!

Best Fucking Christmas EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you everyone, you have made one boy extremely happy.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I got:

Two Fill-it-in booklets
Cats of the Clans (from Warriors)
Death Magnetic (Metallica's new album)
And Spore (for NDS)

Plus there's a really huge gift that I can't open until this weekend ^o^

EDIT: Oh yeah, I almost forgot:

This egg :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 25, 2008)

-New headphones (in purple!) 
-A purple towel 
-Spare headphones because I burn through mine FAST 
-Tablet <3 
-Various candies 
-A nightshirt with penguins on it 
-Sketch pad 
-Twistable crayons 
-iTunes gift card ($25; more than usual) 

And I still have stuff to open at Grandma's :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a Winter egg from Zora :)

And stuff I can't be bothered to list...


----------



## Valor (Dec 25, 2008)

I said it last year, I'll say it again.

You all have fucking rich families.


----------



## Flora (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the two things I wanted most for Christmas:

1. A soundtrack for Anything Goes (the play where it's impossible to read into it too much!)
and 2. A NEW ANIMAL CROSSING WILD WORLD GAME.

Yay.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 25, 2008)

I got two bottles of perfume. I don't really use perfume much...its kinda depressing.


----------



## Flora (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, yeah, and an Xbox, along with (to my surprise) Tales of Vesperia, along with Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of a New World.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, and Spore.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 26, 2008)

Skies of Arcadia Legends
$165

Possibly more money to follow, otherwise that's it

And I had a shitty day so I'm kinda "meh, thanks"

Edit: 100th post, oh dear what


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> wtf?


One of them has a picture of Santa on it

The picture is in colour :3

The other stuff:

Earphones
Candy
2000 Wii Points
$15 for iTunes
Other stuff which apparently doesn't stick out in my mind

Now, slight problem...

:( What should I get with the wii points? I just spent 1000 on OoT (I own the cartridge, but my N64 is out of commission. >.< I don't have the wires for it), so that leaves me with 1000 more. I can't decide between Yoshi Story, Pokemon Snap, Sonic 2, Sonic 3, or one of the older Zelda games ;.;


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

nothing but for Hanukkah I got: 

Guitar Picks
Guitar (better than air guitar)
Housepants
Slippers
Pocketwatch
New Poem Notebook
Jazz mix album
Seinfeld DVD
Gift cards
Food
&
Tons of socks


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 26, 2008)

This year wasn't so bad~

I Got:
-Cocolates of various types
-Spore for the DS
-A card binder + Sleeves for my Pokemon cards (the thing weighs a ton now that I've filled it >_o)
-A bunch of clothes
-RAINBOW SUSPENDERS GET
-A 1GB Flash drive (is that good?)
-DS accessories 
-D&D Guide for Girls (<3)
-Dice (ILU moony)
-Nice Markers
-Paper (lots)
-lotsa jewelery


woooo.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 26, 2008)

pokemon ranger 2
panic at the disco: welcome to the sounds of pretty odd.
pirates of the carribean chess set
aaaannnnndddd...................

~ laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop..........
.
.
.
~ laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop..

Okay, i'm 

laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop laptop

done now


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 26, 2008)

for once I feel like I got presents for me for me (rather than presents for me for christmas) from my parents and I'm happy

they were wrapped and put under the tree, but hey~

From immediate family:
CDs:
- A Farewell to Kings by Rush
- 2112 by Rush
- Boston by Boston
- Octavarium by Dream Theater
Rubik's cube
sexy keyboard  :3~~~~
Mirror's Edge for Xbox 360

From extended family:
$170 Canadian total; dad promised that if I pool this together, he'll fill in the rest to get me a netbook since he bought Andrew more (I asked beforehand for him to buy less and do this)
a cheap puzzle; my uncle John is a dick: "THE LADY AT THE STORE SAID IT WAS HARD; SOLVE IT SOLVE IT GENIUS BOY SO I CAN GO TELL HER"
an expensive, crappy, closed-source equivalent of Audacity
some compilation of Mordechai Richler's short stories I don't care about
probably more to come but unless it's more money I almost definitely don't care


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 26, 2008)

Salamander said:


> MY PARENTS GOT TICKETS TO AVENUE Q. 8D I still can't believe it~


You will enjoy it, belive me. I went sometime earlier in the year and it was freaking epic!

late post is late. I got an iPod, a wireless stereo, a rubber duck (hey, it plays radio and glows in rainbow colors, damnit), chocolate, 50 pounds and a 10 pound book voucher. I got some more stuff but I dont feel like wiriting my entire list down.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 26, 2008)

so I got Doctor Who Top Trumps for the DS, a Doctor Who annual, a Lacoste Jumper, some chocolate, a Parker pen, "Keep Your Brain Fit" which is a book by that Mensa thing, a program called Write your own Novel, a washbag, a razor, a Volkswagen camper van moneybox and a VW campervan version of naughts and crosses. Also about £35. £15 of which as a cheque.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 26, 2008)

I think my parents felt bad for getting me pretty much nothing for my birthday and made up for it by spoiling me terribly this Christmas X)

*From Parents:*
30 Rock DVDs season 1
Law and Order DVDs season 1
Will & Grace DVDs season 8
New pajamas (wearing them now :D)
Articulate! (the best damn board game ever made)
Couple of new tops
Some fancy hairclips
A bazillion pairs of socks (I actually asked for these)

*From my sister:*
A yellow t-shirt with chibi Dorothy + companions on that says "Off to see the wizard" <3
A slab of Thorntons chocolate with "Fabulous!!" on it X3
The Jane Austen Book Club on DVD

*From other family:*
£25 (my aunt)
Guitar Hero on Tour and Mario and Sonic at the Olympics on DS (my uncle)

*From friends:*
Bedsocks!
A Peanuts book (as in, Snoopy, Charlie Brown and people)
The Anchorman on DVD
24: Redemption on DVD
A plushie platypus
Two absolutely awesome books on 24, one of which Im nearly a quarter of a way through :D Gaaah, theyre amazing <333


----------



## Jolty (Dec 26, 2008)

Valor said:


> I said it last year, I'll say it again.
> 
> You all have fucking rich families.


qft

I got a record player/stereo and assorted little things and that was pretty much it :B


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a hundred Euro from my grandma, House s4 DVDs from my aunt (I've been waiting to see it for like a million years THANK YOU AUNTIE <3), a necklace my cousin brought back from Morocco, a promise from my mum she'd get me anything I wanted that cost around fifty Euro and CDs from my step-dad (Frank Sinatra and Seal, if you're interested).
I don't know what I'm going to get from my dad but he'll probably be all like 'CHOOSE WHATEVER YOU WANT LOL' because he has too much money and doesn't know what to do with it so he buys me stuff.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 26, 2008)

Valor said:


> I said it last year, I'll say it again.
> 
> You all have fucking rich families.


In my case? No, no I do not.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 26, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> -RAINBOW SUSPENDERS GET





Flora and Ashes said:


> Tales of Vesperia, along with Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of a New World.





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> House s4 DVDs from my aunt (I've been waiting to see it for like a million years THANK YOU AUNTIE <3)





			
				Salamander said:
			
		

> MY PARENTS GOT TICKETS TO AVENUE Q. 8D I still can't believe it~


:DDDDD

Yeeeah.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 26, 2008)

Sooo..

From parents and family...

An ushanka <3
South Park 2009 calendar
Cartman t-shirt
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Warrior Cats 4, 5 and 5
The Mighty Book of Boosh
Japanese dub of South Park BLU (it's hilarious.. =w=)
Sketch book and pencils
Suicide Bunny badges
Evangelion: Death and Rebirth
£70

Then I got some neat drawings from my friends at JJHF (all before Christmas day but it still counts!)
Skymin plushie from Jolty c:
Duck plushie named Edward from my friend Lauren
Twatlight from Lauren, bought for the lulz hurrr
Chocolate


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 26, 2008)

Uh, let's see...
-Most of the Earthsea Cycle
-Some really nice formal clothes
-A new Go set
-Money (this must be converted into books as soon as possible)

I also had pumpkin bread for breakfast, which is a lot better than it sounds.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a crapload of CDs (about 20), and a stereo. I also got Chrono Trigger and Contra 4 for the DS, some Wii games, and _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell. I recommend you read it.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 26, 2008)

I got Okami for the Wii, Super Paper Mario, Phantom Hourglass, this DVD box set of rock history documentaries (or something), a leather jacket, a t-shirt with a Monty Python quote on it, this shirt (which to be honest I think I'll only ever wear on days where I don't have to go anywhere, due to the shirt being a) very tacky and b) probably rather uncomfortable) and that's it.

Oh, and I got a ton of money from relatives. I might use some of it to buy an Xbox 360? :|


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 26, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Super Paper Mario


Yes
Spread the Papery love~

SO!

From my parents, I got the New Penguin Russian Course (yes), Russian for Dummies (lol), Living Language: Russian (starting to see a trend?), Mamma Mia the DVD (ha ah!), and Action Replay for the gamecube (yes finally).

From my friends, I got Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia.

I gave:
to Lunah, I gave Maximum Ride: School's out,
to Danizzle, I gave a Toby Keitch CD,
to Pika, I was going to give a Warriors book but I haven't seen her yet,
and to Superstariti I was going to give a CD of symphonic stuff but I haven't seen her yet.

Oh, and I donated $25 to an AIDS/HIV charity. :)

Did anyone else give anything?


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a 16GB flash drive, the Rurouni Kenshin season 3 box set(anime), and a funky belt that's studed like a red and black checkerboard. It was okay.


----------



## allitersonance (Dec 26, 2008)

$350, a $50 Chapters gift card, and various chocolate-y foodstuffs.

The chocolate's already gone. The card will soon follow.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 27, 2008)

From parents: An origami kit, Eternal Sonata, some pajama pants with skulls on them (one's the skulls is a cyclops X3), a diary, a tin wiimote with gum in it, a HUGE box of tictacs and a RINGPOP <333 

From relatives: Two books, one's on cadavers and the other's on anatomy, both awesome, a CUTE owl ornament, a lovely black and purple scarf and $120. <3 I looove my family~


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 27, 2008)

More gifts X3 Boxing Day: The day for late gifts:

-More clothes
-Reloadable Blockbuster Card with $25 on it
-Action Replay Power Saver for the Wii
-A nasty cold that could be the stomach flu. Yay?

So, if anybody hates me, you can kill me now. Please? ;.; I don't wanna be sick


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 27, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell. I recommend you read it.


I only liked it until Julia came in, and then I just didn't care for a while.  Once the book lost its plot and started being Goldstein's book, I stopped reading.


I got $20 more today, and it looks like that's going to be it.  cool.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 27, 2008)

Let's see, I got quite a bit of money and gift cards (Some of which I used to get Final Fantasy IV), The Dark Knight, and Prince Caspian. Oh and some other stuff, but those things are the highlights.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 27, 2008)

My Christmas was OK- pretty meh after the presents and food, but then it always is. My sister had to work, and was only there for the present-unwrapping, but she came home for Boxing Day.

Main presents: laptop,_ Friends: The One With All Ten Seasons_, a Freeview box for the TV in my room (must get an aerial so I can use it), and a spaghetti fork. You press a switch on the handle and the head spins so you can easily wrap up spaghetti. It doesn't work for shit but damn it's brilliant :3


----------



## Taliax (Dec 27, 2008)

I got Brawl and some other stuff. Oh, and I got a pokemon sticker book from my little sister.My Christmas was better than last year; at least this year I didn't throw up.


----------

